# One Gallon Beer Kit



## Duster

Does anyone know where I can buy one gallon beer kits? my thought is I have only made one beer kit before. I can learn to mess up 1 gal batches before I dump 5 gal. Also I can have several different kinds going at ones and keep a good assortment in my fridge. Lastly, with a 1 gallon batch I can do a full boil and cool down will take a lot less time.
If they do not make such kits, dose anyone have any good 1 gallon recipes for me to start with?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Unfortunately, other than a Mr. Beer kit (2 gallons) there isn't much out there, and by time you buy that setup you could have bought enough to make a full batch of decent beer.
I suppose you could buy the ingredients for a full batch and only use "1 gallon worth".


----------



## LJPelletier

Hmm... maybe that's a good business idea. onegallonbeerkit.com lol


----------



## cpfan

LJPelletier said:


> Hmm... maybe that's a good business idea. onegallonbeerkit.com lol


and onegallonwinekit.com

Unfortunately two companies (Wine Kitz and Vineco) have tried the one gallon wine kits in Canada, and they have disappeared. That size is successful in the UK though.

Steve


----------



## LJPelletier

cpfan said:


> and onegallonwinekit.com
> 
> Unfortunately two companies (Wine Kitz and Vineco) have tried the one gallon wine kits in Canada, and they have disappeared. That size is successful in the UK though.
> 
> Steve



I was only joking. I don't know why anyone would want a kit that small. It's hardly worth the time.


----------



## Dougxox

a one gal kit comes out to only about 10- 12 oz bottles, hardly worth work and time. a 5 gal kit give you about 2 1/2 cases (12oz). a lot of people will bottle in the 22oz bottles because of the pain of bottling 12 oz bottles. The next aspect of a 1 gal kit is boiling your wort, I would think you would almost boil away everything before you had it cooked properly.
Do the 5 gal kit, you will be happier in the long run.


----------



## ChuckE

Brewmasters Warehouse has a Brew Builder set up where you can pull up or build a recipe online and buy it complete from them. You can do 5 gallons, 1 gallon or any size.
http://www.brewmasterswarehouse.com/brew-builder
http://www.brewmasterswarehouse.com/recipes


----------



## Duster

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVGkTcYW0Yc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVGkTcYW0Yc[/ame]


----------



## Wade E

If you buy a decent beer kit its nearly impossibe for you to screw up if you can read and write at a 3rd grade level!


----------



## cfmiller

Brooklyn Brew Shop has them. They are especially designed for those who live in small apartments. 

http://brooklynbrewshop.com/

I've used them, but the mixes are around $20 each.


----------



## MsMeowAK

*Brooklyn Brew Shop is the way to go – kit or book*

I second the Brooklyn Brew Shop idea. I bought their _Beer Making Book_ and it has 52 fairly simple beer recipes. They are all grain. I've been small batch brewing for some time now and for me, that's the only way to go. I don't want a whole case of beer, especially of the same thing. I love making variety and not having to drink the sometimes less-than-stellar results for 6 months. I don't think it's too much trouble at all to make "just" one gallon at a time. And believe me, it's a whole lot easier moving around a small jug compared to a 5-6 gallon carboy/container filled with beer! I plan on getting a few more of those Grolsh bottles and then I won't even need to pull out the capper.


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl

*1 gallons*

I third the sentiment. Doing 1 gallon is not a waste of time. When I lived in an apartment it was more convenient to make 1 gallon batches than 5 gallon. I could try out many different recipes, and learn the distinct flavors of particular hops or malts through experimentation. Besides wanting to be able to build beers based on flavor profiles of malts, I also had time and space constraints. For many of my busy friends, or gluten-intolerant friends I will suggest or even build them 1 gallon kit so that they can enjoy making beer in their kitchen. I think the idea of go big (5 gallon) or go home can make homebrewing inaccessible to people. I have looked at Brooklyn and suggested them to friends who live out that way. 

WSG


----------



## Boatboy24

I just bought the everyday IPA kit from Brooklyn Brewing. A friend of mine got the summer wheat. Williams Sonoma now sells them for ~$40 and we were able to get them with free shipping. Refill ingredient kits can be purchased directly from BRooklyn Brewing for about 15 bucks. They have about a dozen different beers right now.

It's an expensive 10-12 beers, but for Those who don't drink much, have space constraints, or just want to try it out, it seems like a good option.


----------



## Boatboy24

Update: I started the Everyday IPA kit on Saturday. It's been going nicely, though fermentation took off and was quite vigorous for the first 24 hours. Had beer and hops blow through my blowoff tube - lost probably 4 ounces, so I just topped it up when things calmed down a day later. Everything is settling nicely and the beer has a nice dark caramel color. A friend of mine bought the summer wheat kit from them, and I'll be helping him start that soon. 

These are fun little kits. Nice to be able to do a gallon of all grain beer. Now to try and find a one gallon Octoberfest kit...


----------

